

Announcing Deprecation of the Google Earth API - lovelearning
http://googlegeodevelopers.blogspot.com/2014/12/announcing-deprecation-of-google-earth.html

======
acemarke
Huh. Understandable given the ongoing deprecation of the NPAPI, but still
surprising to actually see it nonetheless. Wonder if they have any sort of
alternative planned. A lot of applications out there that depend on this.

The in-house application I've worked on for the past few years started out
using Google Earth, and I later added the ability to use the Cesium WebGL-
based library. Wouldn't be surprised if this starts a mass migration over to
Cesium.

~~~
lovelearning
I think they do have an alternative planned. Perhaps HTML5? In their post,
they say "...new Google Earth for Android, powered by a brand new renderer. 3D
is in our blood, and while we can’t announce anything just now, we look
forward to sharing more exciting product news in the future."

------
Splendor
> 3D is in our blood, and while we can’t announce anything just now, we look
> forward to sharing more exciting product news in the future.

I wonder if there will be a WebGL version someday. I think the requirement of
a plugin kept the Google Earth API from being popular.

